# Thanking the Lord !



## mutt (Sep 9, 2004)

My 16 year old was in a wreck that totalled his car about 2 hrs ago. We got him home and then he started having a lot of pain and then a little difficulty breathing. He's at the hospital with his mother getting checked out. I wish I could be there but we have other kids at home and animals that needed taken care of so I stayed til I get them in bed.

I thank the Lord he wasn't seriously injured, the other people walked away and it wasn't his fault! If you could see his car you'd know why I am grateful for the Lord's protection tonight!

mutt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep us posted Mutt, what is your son's name.  (When I pray I like to pray specifically).  I have a 16 year old son as well and I am so fearful that something might happen.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 9, 2004)

*Thanks for the Praise Mutt...*

I'm rejoicing with you that it turned out as it did -- These kinds of things can really keep us all focused and humbled toward the most precious things of life.  Let us know how he's doing as you get the chance...


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 9, 2004)

mutt, keep us updated!

 David, why fear? Look at your avatar!


----------



## mutt (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys!

 David, His name is Patrick and I like to pray specifically myself too!

I just talked with his mother and they are putting him on the fast track to xray. His left arm has numbed and his vision is blurry but the nurses said that can happen after a wreck. 

I am confident the Lord will continue to bless us tonight!
Thanks Guys

mutt


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 9, 2004)

Great news that he is being cared for.  We will say a prayer for his full recovery.

jim


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Praying for your family and Patrick specifically.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 9, 2004)

Keith Murray said:
			
		

> mutt, keep us updated!
> 
> * David, why fear? Look at your avatar! *





WOW! That's strong.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me Keith, but 16 year olds are sometimes not very smart.  I pray everyday for both of my children, that God will protect them.  They sho do need His protection because they sometimes do not think very well.

Thank God that He was with Patrick today, I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CAL (Sep 9, 2004)

Prayers for Patrick and family going up!


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 9, 2004)

Stay strong, brother! You have the answer figured out!!

 13 years ago today I was in a 4 car pile-up (I was second in line) and I was the ONLY one to walk away. Everyone else had to be taken on stretchers and one woman (the one that caused the wreck) nearly died. God was definitely looking out for me! I just now realized that today was the day.


----------



## Duff (Sep 9, 2004)

prayers are sent. please keep us posted on Patrick's health.


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Friends I can't thank you enough for your prayers! Patrick just got out of xray and all is good. He has a lot of trauma and they said he will be in a lot of pain for a while and it will get worse before it gets better, but thank God it is nothing worse!

Many parents have not been as fortunate as we have and I again thank the Lord for sparing us !

Bill


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome report! Praise God!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Thanks for The Updates...*

Glad to hear things went so well, and will continue remembering Patrick for full and speedy recovery...


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Good News Mutt. I'll Pray for his full recovery.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's just Praise the Lord,


----------

